
The Other Location Shoe Drops: Facebook Deals. Will It Discount Rivals? - brianbreslin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/03/facebook-deals/
======
metageek
I'm still leery of location checkins. It'd have to be a pretty good deal to be
worth it.

